# Appeal to negative recommendation by the DoL



## mandz25 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello

Does anyone know how to appeal a "negative recommendation by the Department of Labour" or has anyone tried this? And what was the outcome.

I received my rejection letter today and I am trying to decide whether appealing this decision is worth it or if I should just give up. I was trying to change employers on a General Work Permit.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

